# Airport connecté mais... pas connecté à Internet



## thierry972 (23 Décembre 2005)

Au secours ! J'ai depuis quelque temps des problèmes sur mon Ibook. Il semblerait qu'il ait de plus en plus de problèmes pour se connecter à mon réseau wifi free. Alors que la connection était automatique, elle devenue problématique après une mise en veille. Depuis quelque temps même au démarrage il est difficilee pour moi de me connnecter. Pourtant ma carte airport détecte le réseau. dans mes préférences système réseau, il semble que je suis connecté au réseau, mais je ne peux pas me connecté à internet. Incompréhensible. Dois-je faire une mise à jour de mon OS ? Ais-je fais une mise à jour de trop sur ma carte airport ? je ne sais pas. Mais ça deveint de plus en plus galère de me connecter. Je reconnecte ma freebox des milliards de fois, je redémarre mon ordi dans la foulée c horrible. Ca me rappelle presque mon PC d'avant...
HelP


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Décembre 2005)

Bienvenue thierry972  
Je ne suis pas un spécialiste, mais du fait que je voyage de temps en temps j'ai eu la même blague avec mon iBook.
Je pense que tu devrais vérifier les diverses configurations réseaux.
De wifi free et ton iBook.  
C'était mon prob avec mon G3. Maintenant avec le G4 plus rien ...ça va seul.
Bon amusement avec ton bel objet.


----------



## thierry972 (28 Mars 2006)

J'en ai marre ! Internet ne marche plus du tout : par ethernet, wifi ou ethernet usb. J'ai checker tte les cnfiguration possible et inimaginable. Ca em rappellerai presque qq episode de ma vie sous pc !!!! Dans mes préférences systèmes à chaque fois ce message : ethernet( ou airport ou ethernet2) est actuellement activé. Il possède une adresse IP locale et n'est peut être pas en mesure de'accéder à Internet. 
Au secours. Je crois que je vais finir dans un mac center. Ca coute cher ?


----------



## clavel (28 Mars 2006)

Lors de ma (petite) mise en réseau, j'ai eu le même type de problème, et seul un Mac Center (Mac Tribu à Montpellier) a pu le résoudre. Pour la solution, je t'assure que ce n'était pas évident ni à la portée même d'un passionné d'informatique. Il faut compter, je crois, dans les 175 euros forfaitairement, mais ça les vaut. Depuis, c'est nickel chez moi. Je crois que réseau et serveur sont des champs trop compliqués pour des non-professionnels !


----------

